
Show HN: Get the current version number of common  web software as a JSON file - mgliwka
http://getversion.cf/
======
mgliwka
Author here, i just threw this little quick'n'dirty nodejs script together to
automate the tedious process of fetching current version numbers for analysis
purposes. I hope anybody else can profit from it, too.

------
jimmytee
Looks good so far, but some important Software is missing e.g. Drupal or
Magento

